# Personality Type & Music Preferences



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

So I kinda just wanted to see what kind of musical genres everyone preferred.

If you could go ahead and post your personality type ( I guess you don't have to since it's displayed anyways), and your favorite music genre(s), that'd be great 

Thanks


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ISTP and my favorite genres are progressive rock and progressive metal.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP

Psychedelia (acid rock, psychedelic rock, psychedelic soul, psychedelic funk, psychedelic folk), blues, blues rock, 60s and 70s hard rock, 60s heavy metal, soul, free jazz, world music (eg. ragas from India, reggae from Jamaica, middle eastern music, etc...), space rock, glam rock, prog rock (also known as proggresive rock, it's a sub genre of psychedelic rock), neo-psychedeila, 60s folk rock, expiremental, 60s RnB, funk, jam band, some alternative rock (Smashing Pumpkins and Red Hot Chilli Peppers are possibally the only alternative rock I like), trip-hop, drum and bass, electronica, 60's avant garde, ambient, some classical music.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

INFP. Favorite bands: Nirvana, At the Drive-In, Radiohead, The Beatles, The Shins, Deftones, Jane's Addiction, Bad Brains, Pixies, Saves the Day, Lifetime, Glassjaw, REM, Bjork, The Monkees, The Hollies, Herman's Hermits, My Bloody Valentine

I like a lot of punk, alt. rock, '60s bubble-gum pop, some bluegrass, doo-***, and swing music (though I don't dance to it). Oh, and I like folk music.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Lots of types of music.....

Breaking Benjamin, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Bjork, AFI, Mozart, Beethoven, Dragonforce, Saves the Day, Evanescence, The Eagles, Queen, Simon & Garfunkel, I am Ghost


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

INTJ

Some of my favorite bands: VNV Nation, Audio Bullys, RJD2, Paul Van Dyk, Placebo, Mindless Self Indulgence, and Crystal Castles.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

E N T ......................

I listen to almost every genre. My playlist is so diverse.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

INFJ

Alternative/Indie/Rock/Trip Hop/Techno/Classic/Folk/Western Goth/House/Classic Rock/Pop/Hip Hop....


----------



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

INTP

I'm not particularly in to metal, but most of my favorite bands happen to be metal bands.
In fact, aside from primarily enjoying things that employ guitar, I'm not really drawn to any specific genres of music.
I do usually like music with a good amount of dissonance and contrast in it.

Some bands...
Meshuggah (current favorite), Tool, Fear Factory, Alice in Chains, Ra, and a few others that are either too obscure or have slipped my memory.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

INTJ

IDM [Everything]
EBM [Anything with enough Bass]
Indie [Lyric based interests]
Shoegaze [Grunge, Mellow]
Leftfield [Anything]
Synth-Pop [Death-Pop, Syc-Synth]
Metal [Death, Trash, Sludge and Grindcore]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> INTJ
> 
> IDM [Everything]
> EBM [Anything with enough Bass]
> ...


Bold is truth. If you are listening to Indie for the instruments you will be sorely disappointed ... most indie bands sound the same in that aspect.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

goth rock classical heavy metal death metal


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

INF....

I listen to everything. Seriously, my Ipod is so random it's hilarious. I just like experiencing different styles of music. I pay more attention to how the instruments are played and the melodies. But if I had to choose a genre that I don't particularly like then I'd say that techno is at the bottom of my list. But if I hear a really techno/electronica song then I'll add it to Itunes. I love music, no matter how lame it is.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

classical goth metal (any kind) techno (not pop)


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I have quite a random taste in music, but there are three things that keep coming back all the time, with the first one being a stable factor for over 20 years now:

Classical music
Swing Jazz/Big Band/American Song Book
French chansons (Piaf etc.)


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Zaria said:


> I have quite a random taste in music, but there are three things that keep coming back all the time, with the first one being a stable factor for over 20 years now:
> 
> Classical music
> Swing Jazz/Big Band/American Song Book
> French chansons (Piaf etc.)


I like your style.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm an INFJ and my musical taste is mainly surrounded by electronica. This includes, in however wide a spectrum: Drum and Bass, IDM, Dubstep, Powerpop, and Ambient. I'm also a big fan of the Indie and Hardcore scene. Despite all of this, I'm constantly on the search for new music, however different in taste it may be.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Raised to enjoy classical music, but seen over time the constant have been techno/electronica (deep house, minimal house, DnB, grime, dubstep, uk garage, us garage, idm). I also like metal, post rock, prog rock, powerpop, shoegazer, slowcore, jazz, punk, hardcore, ska, ragga, reggae. Pretty much all alternative genres that gets very little play on the radio.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Punk rock 
metal 
house
EBM
INdie


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

It would seem Personality type and *"personal"* aren't always completely connected.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an ISFP and I listen to many kinds of music, but the best music is classical, especially Mozart. Beethoven is also good. Bach is ok, but sometimes he feels a little too intellectual for me. I recommend all ISFP:s to listen to the most known Mozart symphonies. for example nr. 41. Someone has written about Mozart that he seduces you to believe that life has meaning. That's probably the best compliment a composer can get.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

INFJ

I listen to anything but am drawn to punk, and ska mostly.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

INFP here.

I'll listen to just about anything that catches my ear. As for what I _prefer_, mostly soundtracks from various movies, video games, TV shows, etc. Second to that is classic rock. Mostly the British Invasion – The Who, The Rolling Stones, mid-career Beatles, that kind of thing. I've also got some classical, some Sinatra, and a tiny bit of metal.

Most of the music I listen to, I like because of one of three things:


It's got particularly deep or catchy lyrics.
It's got a section of music that sounds particularly interesting. A chord progression, a certain interval, perhaps some tricks with the instrument...
It either tells a good story or would make the basis for one.
Of course, the more of these a specific song hits, the better. "Won't Get Fooled Again" by The Who, for example, gets pretty much all of them.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> INFJ
> 
> I listen to anything but am drawn to punk, and ska mostly.



I forgot about ska. I haven't listened to any of that in years. The Mighty Mighty Bosstones were my favorite. And Less Than Jake was okay, but they're more pop punk/ska


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

I like many different geners of music, but my favorite band right now is Three Days Grace.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

CJay3113 said:


> I forgot about ska. I haven't listened to any of that in years. The Mighty Mighty Bosstones were my favorite. And Less Than Jake was okay, but they're more pop punk/ska



Spring Heeled Jack is my favorite ska band and they are "poppy"
then again my second favorite is Link-80 and they're...not


----------



## VietRebel (Jan 23, 2009)

I listen to almost anything that i think is good. I have very random interests. I never put my music on shuffle because it's weird. 
As an INFP I love music with deep, meaningful, creative lyrics. I prefer soft voices, so I prefer female vocals when it comes to my indie music. 
I love music which allows my to escape from my usual stresses in life. 

Currently enjoying the Electro scene (Van She, Empire of the Sun, Grafton Primary, Ladyhawke, etc). 
Always up for Indie-pop and it's my favourite (Eisley, Mates of State, Great Northern) 
I like Industrial when I'm feeling angst (Combichrist, Angelspit).


----------



## Cheeeese (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with all the snazzy genre labels.. all I know is that I love rock (any form.. hard, alt, soft, acoustic), classical, and big band/swing (mostly to dance to.. I'm a ballroom afficionado). Indie is okay, but sometimes their intentions in "originality" mess with it actually sounding good.

Favorite artists: Coldplay & Muse are at the top... House of Heroes, A Day to Remember, Acceptance, Red, The Wedding, Ingrid Michaelson, Michael Buble, John Mayer (when he's not being such a drama queen), Brooke Fraser, Rachael Yamagata, Paolo Nutini, Sleeping Giant, and of course, Beethoven, Chopin, & Debussy, as well as the modern composer Yiruma.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

ENTP

I have an eclectic choice of music:

Rhumba
Hip Hop (Eminem, Insane Clown Posse, Snoop, Hilltop Hoods)
Intelligent Rap (Aesop Rock)
Classical Instrumental
Classical Opera
Independent Amusing Songs (Coulton)
Pop (Aqua)
Rock N Roll (Beach Boys, Lonnie Lee, ACDC)
Punk (Sex Pistols, Penetration)
Rhythm & Blues
Irish Folk


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> ENTP
> 
> I have an eclectic choice of music:
> 
> ...


*Good choices man. I'd though you'd listen to everything though, and you forgot turntablism, and|or electronic.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Only techno I REALLY listen to are these two... and well... some others if it's good. but I don't keep the station on for most of it.





YouTube - DJ Liquid The Hall Of The Mountain King (Techno Remix)

I like original stuff, but not the stuff that makes me want to hit my computer because a track sounds like it's skipping.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

gopher said:


> infj
> 
> i listen to anything but am drawn to punk, and ska mostly.


ska!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm an INFJ, and I listen mostly to stuff nobody else likes. 

Country, soft 70's rock (Lobo, Firefall, etc.) and other schmaltz everyone else complains puts them to sleep.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Decon said:


> ska!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Decon, lets skank!


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Personally I like Classical, Early (medieval music) Music and Renaissance Music the most. 

As for things more modern I like older country and bluegrass along with doo *** some jazz and ragtime and one heavy metal band by the name of Rammstein.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Anyone here like Skankfunk? *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Personally I like Classical, Early (medieval music) Music and Renaissance Music the most.
> 
> As for things more modern I like older country and bluegrass along with doo *** some jazz and ragtime and one heavy metal band by the name of Rammstein.


Ah! I love Rammstein. I have a little Scott Joplin. And for some reason, I also like classical/medieval/Renaissance. Baroque is interesting. 

I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I love music with a Middle Eastern, Indian, or Persian influence. There's just something about the minor key in which Middle Eastern music is composed that is fascinating.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sifr said:


> Ah! I love Rammstein. I have a little Scott Joplin. And for some reason, I also like classical/medieval/Renaissance. Baroque is interesting.
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I love music with a Middle Eastern, Indian, or Persian influence. There's just something about the minor key in which Middle Eastern music is composed that is fascinating.


You sir (or is it ma'am?) have good taste in music!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> You sir (or is it ma'am?) have good taste in music!


Why thank you! And which do you think it is? No cheating!


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sifr said:


> Why thank you! And which do you think it is? No cheating!


Ma'am? I'm just guessing that one because of your avatar...

Edit* never mind, didn't notice the little gender thing under your name, guess I was right!


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

me is INFP.

at the moment i excessivly listen to progressive metal(rock), melodic Death metal, and some Atmosphäric Doom Metal / Rock
But sometimes I enjoy classical music as well.

Music for me generally hast to be: some kind of complex (in melody, in rythem, etc..), or(and) energetic (or agressive), or(and) melancholic/depressive with deep lyrics

So: Progressive Death Metal <3


----------



## ABright (Jan 28, 2009)

*Music.*

INTJ.
I listen to a little bit of everything (with the exception of most country and rap), and I like discovering new bands. The music that I would consider my "favorite," though, would generally be categorized as alternative rock, classic rock, grunge, or Indie.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ABright said:


> INTJ.
> I listen to a little bit of everything (with *the exception of most country and rap*), and I like discovering new bands. The music that I would consider my "favorite," though, would generally be categorized as alternative rock, classic rock, grunge, or Indie.


*Have you heard of Intelligent rap? Its mostly by ENTPs and INTJs. Its probably the only rap you listen too.



Skankfunk anyone?





*


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*I enjoy all kinds of music, but most of the musice I listen to over and over is music that tells a story or is uplifting to me. It doesn't matter the genre (although I'm not into any kind of metal/electronica/rap). I gravitate toward songs that have a message to convey. And I love acoustic music. My favorite groups are Mcbride and the Ride, Alabama, Lonesome River Band, Queen, and The Eagles.*

*My favorite singers are usually very soulful in their delivery....that growl in their voice, something that just grabs me when they start singing. One of the reasons I like John Mayer. I also love classic Motown Soul...the O'Jays come to mind. Love them.*

*If you heard my player, you'd discover a lot of mushy love songs (I'm such girl...) and probably some stuff you'd be surprised by...like WINGER! Yeah, I grew up in the 80s, what can I tell ya?*

**Hangs head in shame & embarassment**


----------



## Eloi (Feb 8, 2009)

Llixgrijb said:


> Ah! I love Rammstein. I have a little Scott Joplin. And for some reason, I also like classical/medieval/Renaissance. Baroque is interesting.
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned it, but I love music with a Middle Eastern, Indian, or Persian influence. There's just something about the minor key in which Middle Eastern music is composed that is fascinating.


I also like classical/medieval/renaissance music as well as Middle Eastern and Indian music and adding to the list I also like Chinese song.

Now, changing totally the music type, I love classic rock (progressive rock - Pink Floyd, King Crimson, Yes, Genesis - and physcadellic rock - Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Jefferson Airplane) and blues. My favourite band is Led Zeppelin because I think it's hard to see a band that have so many good songs mixing blues, folk, heavy metal...


----------



## Rachelle (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll listen to pretty much anything, but if I had to pick genres they would be:
punk rock
reggae/reggaeton
anything sweet & romantic roud: I'm such a girly girl :crazy:

The only genre I really can't stand is country


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

ISFJ

It all depends on my mood. Usually anything with a piano in it. Also pop for working out or dancing,alternative rock when I am angry, rap when I am with friends, country when I feel like singing...Emo/Indie when I am depressed...


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

I like slow and romantic songs. i do not like to here rock even i cant even listen them although wording i like but all other instruments, really headache.


----------



## sgman (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm an INFP. 

I listen to alot of power metal and neoclassical metal. Dragonforce especially, is a band I'm really into at the moment; their stuff is really upbeat and inspiring - all fantasy quests, slaying dragons, etc. I also like Iron Maiden, Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, to name a few. Yngwie J Malmsteen I admire solely for his technical ability and classical-influenced riffs. 

Progressive metal I've dabbled in; I do listen to Dream Theater on occasion. 

I also listen to Mozart sometimes. 

As an aside, I'm a big fan of the bass-heavy sound, so I don't like albums with shoddy, cheap-sounding production and strong mids.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the mystical, peacful sounding instruments a lot. I actually ordered a pan flute and it should be coming in the mail soon. I'm so excited!


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm mostly into pop and rock.
I also like soundtracks from movies...the latest one I want to get is...Marley and Me soundtrack...that's if they'e made one...


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> I'm mostly into pop and rock.
> I also like soundtracks from movies...the latest one I want to get is...Marley and Me soundtrack...that's if they'e made one...


Ah, at last, another film music fan! Have you got a favourite soundtrack or composer?


----------



## mysterywhiteboy (Apr 3, 2009)

musicalpyramid said:


> Ah, at last, another film music fan! Have you got a favourite soundtrack or composer?


[raises hand]

another film music fan in da house :laughing:

favorite soundtracks/composers:

-james horner (braveheart/legends of the fall)
-thomas newman (shawshank redemption/american beauty)
-patrick doyle (frankenstein)
-john powell ('bourne' trilogy)

as far as song-based soundtracks, i love "singles" and "garden state"...

how about you?


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

mysterywhiteboy said:


> [raises hand]
> 
> another film music fan in da house :laughing:
> 
> ...


Favourites include:

- Bernard Herrmann (Psycho, Vertigo, Taxi Driver)
- John Barry (On Her Majesty's Secret Service, Zulu, Out of Africa)
- John Williams (Jaws, Last Crusade, Jurassic Park)
- Leonard Rosenman (Fantasic Voyage, Rebel Without A Cause)

It's a suitably varied/odd list I know, I do like music from thriller/horror/sci fi films because of the intensity of the music and the power of it in the movie. But the big sweeping epics or close touching romantic themes I like also.

When I was a kid, I would stand outside the living room and know what was happening in the film just by listening to the music - the sound and pictures were joined in my head even then - so I think it is the dramatic nature of film music that I like the best.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

musicalpyramid said:


> Ah, at last, another film music fan! Have you got a favourite soundtrack or composer?


Here's the soundtrack CDs I've got:
Pirates of the Caribbean-Dead Man's Chest
Twilight
Titanic

Others that I'd like to get:
Marley and Me (if they have it)
August Rush


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Here's the soundtrack CDs I've got:
> Pirates of the Caribbean-Dead Man's Chest
> Twilight
> Titanic
> ...


If you like POTC/DMC, try 'Gladiator' and if you like 'Titanic' try 'Braveheart' too :happy:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm mostly into punk rock, metal, alternative, folk, classical, and everything else that takes my fancy...
When it comes to film music I like John Williams, Henry Mancini, Hans Zimmer and Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Darkwave and ethereal. Also a lot of other music, depending on my mood, but that's where my heart lies. Examples of such bands would be Sopor Aeternus, Artésia, Dead Can Dance, Die Verbannten Kinder Evas and Qntal. I also like medieval music, as presented by for example Corvus Corax. If the music has eastern influences, it's a big plus.

Other genres I listen to are black metal, like Summoning and Abigor, and alternatives, like Massive Attack and Björk. Tribal house is definitely my thing on the dance floor. I love bongo drums and the primal feelings they bring out.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

I ... T P

Cool Jazz, Progressive Metal, some Power Metal, Ska Punk, Industrial, EBM, Synthpop...


----------



## Questionable (Mar 15, 2009)

INFP

Metal (and by that I mean ALL kinds of metal)
Ambient
Classical
Drum n' Bass


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Linkin Park, Three Days Grace, Evanescence, the Killers, Corvus Corax...


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Happy, clear sounding music, mostly. Whether it be for dancing or chillout.
I have a hard time enjoying a lot of dated things but I do get nostalgia and the crave for older or deeper things like classical, soundtrack, classic pop/rock or oldschool rave sometimes.
I listen to over 2,000 artists so I'm not exactly fussy even if I have some favourites, too. I prefer the genres and subgrenres of those that I could connect with on a social level, like uplifting electronic dance music, positive club/pop music in general and whatever fad genre I came to like (R&B, Garage, Europop, Hardstyle, Dubstep) - also music relating to internet memes sometimes. I like music that keeps sounding somewhat different to me everytime I listen to it, too like psybient, IDM and soundscapes, it makes my imagination see so many different ways it could go. I am also highly interested in unique pieces of music. It's not hard for me to find some new musical piece, though I have discovered I'd like to see certain styles of music and crossovers of that more. Oh and I can't listen to music much on repeat, I have to take a break from it (especially a whole day) or I get increasingly bored of it.

I am a musical enthusiast to quite an extent, though, so I may have some bias


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

ENFP here
My music tastes are varied. However, I mostly enjoy alternative rock, some EDM, some country, and maybe a little rap. I mostly prefer older stuff of the previously stated genres (80s/90s).


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Anything actually except mainstream... I like rock, hard rock, oldies, etc (ISFJ)


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

I listen to almost everything, but my favorite genre recently has been alternative rock/rock in general.

-*Classic Rock* - Bon Jovi, Led Zeppelin, The Eagles, etc.
-*Alternative* - RHCP, Linkin Park, Arctic Monkeys, Three Days Grace, Paramore, Avril Lavigne, etc.
-I like some *metal* - Megadeth, Asking Alexandria, ADTR, System of a Down, Metallica, etc.
-*Electronic/Dubstep* - Daft Punk, Skrillex, Nero, Lights, etc.
-*Old School Hip Hop* - (I neglect this genre now but I went through a phase and can appreciate it) - Eminem, A Tribe Called Quest, Lauryn Hill, Tupac, etc.
-Some *pop *- I can't a lot of it but depending on the situation I can enjoy pop music

Not really interested in folk, indie, screamo, hardcore, & new rap.


----------



## Astrial Expedition (May 27, 2014)

I generally enjoy something with a progressive/complex aspect (good for repetitive listening value) but with atmosphere. Bands like Opeth, Radiohead, The moody blues, Pink Floyd and Death Grips. People could also talk about how they listen to music, I listen to music as whole albums find i have to find out everything about the album before i move on.


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

INTP

What I love: indie/Folk/alternative/grunge/rock (mostly classic)/punk/and some metal (the type that is closer to classic rock) My favourite bands include Green day, Of Monsters and Men, Nirvana, AC/DC/Linkin park and many, MANY more

What I hate: anything completely meaningless or poorly written (e.g. most pop songs, most rap, some techno and some rock) some other genres I dont like are country/hip-hop/rap/classical

Some of my favourite songs:





















I would post more but I have reached my video limit XD

Note: I hate how my friends think I'm stupid for not liking many popular songs I would much rather listen to something with meaning than a guy talking about how much he loves to watch girls shake their ass and then say a bunch of racial slurs. (I cant believe Im saying this even though I'm only a young teen )


Double Note:crazy:: I still like "fun" music I just prefer something with a bit of meaning (e.g. an example is AC/DC their one of my favourite bands and lots of their songs arn't exactly meaningful but I still love them.)


----------



## Lou2712 (Jun 25, 2014)

I LOVE Taylor Swift, like hardcore fan style... Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I'm Fe (ISFJ) and identify and empathize with the emotion and personal style of the lyrics. I like that she writes her own music, unlike many pop artists these days


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

INTP

I love national anthems (I have about 35 of them on my ipod)
Lana Del Rey,
Hozier,
R.E.M
Classical music
Chinese flute music
Medieval rock music
Hebrew music
Some Hip-hop,
Some heavy metal,


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

ISFP!

Soundtracks for movies or video games that I enjoyed are always fair game. I'm also into the odd top 40 song here and there, but the majority of the music I like is indie pop, dance, electronic, and some hip hop thrown in there. I also dig k-indie and kpop is my unapologetic guilty pleasure, as is anime OPs and jpop (like Perfume, CAPSULE, etc.)


----------



## UhClionaish (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll listen to mostly anything if it's on, I particularly like classic rock and alternative/indie, my preferences change day by day though, if you know me well enough you can tell pretty much exactly what I'm feeling by the songs I'm listening too. The only music genres I don't like are rap, EDM (although I haven't really listened to enough to properly make a consensus) and dubstep but even then there are some exceptions. Oh, and sometimes I claim to hate country music, and some old pop music (come on who doesn't listen to some ABBA every now and then) but secretly I love 'em


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

RCUAI here. This is going to be a long post, since I'm going to post all of the duplicate artists in my spotify playlist. Brace yourselves!

Amon Amarth, Antonio Vivaldi, Arctic Monkeys, Atheist, Asia, August Burns Red, A7X, Billy Joel, Billy Talent, The Black Eyed Peas, The Black Keys, Black Sabbath, Black Tide, Blink-182, Bloodhound Gang, Bob Dylan, Bon Jovi, Boston, Breking Benjamin, BFMV, C418, The Cars, Celldweller, The Clash, Coheed and Cambria, Coldplay, CCR, Cynic, Daft Punk, Danny Baranowsky, deadmau5, Death, Def Leppard, Dio, Dire Straits, Disturbed, Doctor P, The Doors, Dr. Dre, Dragonforce, E.S. Posthumus, Eluveitie, Eminem, Ensiferum, Ephixa, Epica, The Evolved, Five Finger Death Punch, Foo Fighters, Foreigner, Franz Ferdinand, Franz Schubert, Frederic Chopin, Guiseppe Verdi, The Glitch Mob, Gorillaz, Green Day, Guns N' Roses, Hadouken!, Hans Zimmer, Mozart, Hopsin, Immortal, Immortal Technique, In Flames, Infected Mushroom, Iron Maiden, J.S. Bach, Carl Orff, Jay Z, Jefferson Airplane, Joe Satriani, Bruch, Mendelssohn, Kansas, Kanye West, Kavinsky, Kid Cudi, Kid2Will, The Killers, Killswitch Engage, Kiss, Klaypex, Knife Party, La Caution, Lamb of God, Led Zeppelin, Lenny Kravitz, Libera, Lindsey Stirling, Linkin Park, Beethoven, Lynard Skynard, Machine Head, Manian, Marilyn Manson, Mastodon, Matchbook Romance, Meshuggah, Metallica, MGMT, Miles Davis, Milkman, Mindless Self Indulgence, Morrissey, Mudvayne, Muse, M|O|O|N, Motley Crue, Nazareth, Necrophagist, Nightwish, Nirvana, Opeth, Oscar Araujo, Ozzy Osbourne, Papa Roach, Pendulum, Percival, Persefone, Pink Floyd, Pixies, The Police, Porter Robinson, The Prodigy, PSY, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Queen, R.E.M. RATM, Rainbow, RHCP, REO Speedwagon, Richard Wagner, Rise Against, The Rolling Stones, Rush, Santana, Savant, Scorpions, The Script, Sepultura, Sergei Prokofiev, she, Skrillex, Slayer, Slipknot, Smooth McGroove, Sonata Arctica, Soundgarden, Styx, Sum 41, Swedish House Mafia, Symphony X, SOAD, Tech N9ne, Ted Nugent, Tenacious D, Thin Lizzy, Thomas Bergersen, Thousand Foot Krutch, Three Days Grace, Tool, Trivium, Tune Up, Twisted Sister, Two Steps From Hell, Usher, Van Halen, Velvet Acid Christ, Weezer, White Zombie, Whitesnake, Yanni, Yelawolf, Yes, Ylvis, Yngwie Malmsteen, ZZ Top, and lots of video game/anime soundtracks.

So.... Can anyone narrow this down by genre?


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

INTP- Varied. It took a while to figure out any common thread, and I think that while the music needs to be 'catchy', I'm really more interested in lyrics. Some artists I like include:

Lyle Lovett, KD Lang, Imagine Dragons, Nine Inch Nails, System of a Down, Disturbed, Standards- Cole Porter, Gershwin, Rodgers, etc,, Blues, a smattering of Country and some Rap/Hip Hop, Funk, classic rock, Metallica, Florence and the Machine... Really, a bit of everything.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

ENTP
I love..........everything......except country.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

xNTP.

Almost everything! But I have a preference for instrumental tracks. 
















I also like some pop. Alternative too. Rock, yes (MCR?), some popular 80's and 90's music. Electronic, yes too.

But I don't like metal/heavy metal. And blues.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

ENFJ - Pretty much all rock except for most 80s and 90s, alternative, indie, some classical and don't mind some metal core once in a while.


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

INTP
Classical (meaning Baroque era-post modern/avant garde conceptual music, i.e. John Cage), Psychedelic funk, jazz, ambient, percussive, trip hop, acid rap, classically-influence electronic (Pierre Schaeffer), improvisational (typically free jazz format), but I'm open to anything. I study and play classical music for a living, but I'm working on bridging the gap between all the genres and creating universal "sound" music.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

ISTP, lover of Metal and it's various subgenres (favorite subgenres would be symphonic metal/gothic metal/Melodic Death Metal/Doom Metal/Technical-prog metal/Folk Metal/Power Metal and NWOBHM). The current wave of american pop music can go fuck off, otherwise, love the 80s/90s pop. Country music I have a low tolerance of aside from Johnny cash and willie nelson. Rap, it depends, I hate the newer stuff but I am fine with old-school. Dubstep/electronica can "mostly" go away.

Keep in mind I rarely if ever pay attention to lyrics. Stuff has to simply sound right in order to like it. For those interested in my top metal bands, just a small vid-clip sampling..


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

My music taste is always changing although I currently listen, and have been listening for awhile, to...

Electronic music, mainly drum and base. (Fuck dubstep, most of it anyway.)
Underground/Old school hip-hop and rap.
All types of rock and grunge, especially from the 90s.
Reggae.

I basically just sort through every type of genre I can find and rule out the music I deem shitty. Because there is good and bad in every genre and I find electronic music is probably the hardest to find good music in, but when I do find something I like, it's brilliant. That's most music. And some of the best musicians have extremely shitty songs, like many of my favorite bands, but when it's good, it's amazing. Even classic music like the Beatles have horrible songs, but simultaneously phenomenal songs.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 30, 2014)

INTP
i listen to a variation
some my favorites are soundgarden, nirvana, the foo fighters, bring me the horizon, lana del rey, bastille, grimes, crystal castles, sky ferreira, flume


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

All forms of electronica...esp. DnB, chill/downtemp, ambient, psy...
rock, hip-hop (the likes of Jurassic 5, Binary Star, etc), jamband, funk, slamgrass, bluegrass, anything that can be played live except for country...

....yes....anything except country...that sums it up pretty well

Country makes me feel like putting a bullet through my head...no thnx


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

INFP- well, my taste is mostly metal, hardcore, metalcore, death metal, melodeath, progressive rock/metal, mathcore, and stuff like that. I also have a strong liking for punk music, especially when I like the lyrical themes. And a lot of forms of rock. I've also listened to a lot of alt. and post- stuff. And then classical music. Of course, you can never leave out blues and jazz, although I only listen and play along to them to expand my horizons. And all of them are either very mature, emotional, funky, or just out-of-this-world technical. Anything else is either not that emotional or bullshit to me. Sorry.

I'm currently into The Menzingers, Captain We're Sinking, Converge, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Killswitch Engage, Death Cab For Cutie, Tiger's Jaw, The Agonist, Katalepsy, Cryptopsy, Dream Theater, Tool, Opeth, Amon Amarth, Gorguts, Silverstein, Yellowcard, Bob Dylan, Cannibal Corpse, Times of Grace, Death, Lamb of God, old Metallica, Jawbreaker, Cap'n Jazz, Sunny Day Real Estate, In Flames, Unearth, Cave In, Caliban, Wear Your Wounds, The Empire Shall Fall, Fugazi, Radiohead, Mozart, Bach, Bayside, Bamboo, Slapshock, Point of No Return, Edge of Sanity, The Promise Ring, Owls, American Football, Pity Sex, Glassjaw, Deadlock, old Green Day, Carcass, Thrice, Thursday, Trap Them, Rush, Suffocation, Eric Clapton, The Smashing Pumpkins, Queen, Nine Inch Nails, Jimmy Eat World, old Fall Out Boy, old Avenged Sevenfold, Pink Floyd, Valley of Chrome, Coheed and Cambria, Alanis Morisette, Alexi Murdoch, My Chemical Romance, Red Hot Chili Peppers, old Slayer, and old Paramore. 

I really can't stand a lot of rap, pop, and I think I forgot to mention some bands there, but who the hell cares?


----------



## Justliddleme (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm an ENTP and I listen to everything. Literally everything from energetic pop to heavy rock


----------



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2014)

INFP, I love classic rock and folk


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

musicalpyramid said:


> Favourites include:
> 
> - Bernard Herrmann (Psycho, Vertigo, Taxi Driver)
> - John Barry (On Her Majesty's Secret Service, Zulu, Out of Africa)
> ...



You have excellent taste and I fully relate to the last paragraph. 

INTJ, my favourites would be:

- Alex North (Spartacus, Cleopatra, 2001, Dragonslayer) 
North is my favourite, he was incredibly technically skilled, an innovator that completely changed the industry, and had profound insights into the films and characters that he scored. I strongly suspect him of being a Dom Ni composer.
Here's a great quote from him:
'Fear is a problem with film music and films; people want to be conventional, and there's more commercialism today. If you are not daring in your art, you're bankrupt.'









- Bernard Herrmann (Fahrenheit 451, Vertigo, Jason and the Argonauts, Taxi Driver)
- John Williams (Star Wars, Schindler's List, ET, 
- Leonard Rosenman (East of Eden)
- Ennio Morricone (The Mission, The Untouchables)
- Michael Nyman (Prospero's Books, Wonderland)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

ISTJ here. I mainly like rock/alternative, pop, pop-rock, and punk-rock.


----------



## Plagioclase (Feb 16, 2016)

INFJ: 

Classical
Piano
Beatles

"everything that's not too metal"


:')


----------



## Sevenblade (May 26, 2014)

INTJ

Many...

Hard rock, e.g., Metallica
Classic rock, e.g., Tom Petty
Techno, especially industrial.
Instrumental, e.g., Einaudi, Helen Jane Long.
Dreamy-type folk stuff - Enya, Anuna, Enigma.
And yes, sometimes pop.

I cannot _stand_ hip-hop, or anything else without a strong, steady kind of drive behind it. Unless, as you might guess from the list, it's trying to be extremely dreamy and mellow, or sad. But there are times when I can't stand listening to that stuff, either, and I absolutely have to have something with a powerful, upbeat tempo. Not necessarily upbeat as in happy...angry or pensive will do, too. I do tend to gravitate toward the more dramatic, powerful, sweeping kind of stuff, but the darker stuff can really get me down if I let it in. 

I also get really repulsed by too-soft or overly gooey voices. Some of them have this incredibly creepy quality that sounds like they're trying to make themselves as small and weak as possible, especially with female singers, though guys who do this also make my skin crawl. It also sounds phony, like they're afraid to be themselves, and falseness never fails to piss me off. The LS's voice should be strong, or at the very least, dry.


----------



## ShadyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm an INFp and I listen to 
Well genre is confusing

I like Linkin Park up to their Minutes To Midnight album
Three Days Grace
Breaking Benjamin
Aurelio Voltaire
Rammstein
Powerman5000
Trapt 
Trust Company
Beartooth... yeah it varies lol I also enjoy Slipknot


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Rock master race. Mostly prog/psychedelic. Also a wee lil' bit of jazz, 80's pop and some other random stuff.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ISTJ - I play and practically only listen to heavy metal. And no, not old stuff, new wave metalcore.

I'm pretty sure that's rare for my type.


----------



## ThatOneENFP (Apr 1, 2016)

ENFP and I love J-pop


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Most genres except R'n'B, hip-hop, death and black metal, screamo, or worst of all, formulaic commercial pop, appeal to me. Even these genres have the occasional track I like, however. I will happily tune into stations for everything from jazz and classical to whatever the hell System of a Down are. But what I listen to the most and like the most often is probably alternative/indie rock, which is a pretty broad category. My most listened to artists are They Might Be Giants, The Pixies and Belle and Sebastian.


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

ENTJ

Classic rock, proggresive rock, gamelan, hard rock, art rock, jazz fusion, folk-rock, grunge, bebop, hardbop, soul music, psychedelic rock, heavy metal, power metal, proggressive metal, black blues, blues-rock, alternative rock/metal, etc, etc, etc. But most of the time, i'm listening to Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, Motorhead, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Tool, Porcupine Tree, Iron Maiden, King Diamond, Judas Priest and The Doors.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm an INFP. And I like...

...Progressive rock, progressive metal, classic rock, blues rock, indie, shoegaze, psychedelic rock, chamber pop, dream pop, goth rock, darkwave, new wave, hard rock, heavy metal, thrash metal, death metal, power metal, symphonic metal, folk rock, indie folk, jazz, krautrock, electronic, techno, trance, progressive trance, funk rock, electric blues, delta blues, rnb, pop, soul, gospel, traditional andean music and classical music. But mostly prog rock <3. Yes and King Crimson are life yo.

My favorite decades are the 60s and 70s. The 1965-1975 stretch was probably the best decade (musically) of all time.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Unknown :laughing:

Shoegaze, psychedelic rock, punk rock, grunge, heavy metal, indie folk, electronic, darkwave, jazz, electro-swing, and classical music.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP

*Electronic:*
*House:* Psyhouse, Deep House, Future House, House, Progressive House

Artists: Mall Grab, Palm Traxx, Rosen Claes, Deadmau5, Holden, Fulbert, HNNY, Adryiano, Rhytm Operator, Tchami, Mr Belt & Wezol, Jasper Dietze, Oliver Heldens, Disclosure ..

*Drum & Bass:* Drumstep, Liquid, Neurofunk, Ambient, Jump Up and from the UKF Channel. Also a little bit dubstep (but not that many)

Artists: So many: Netsky, B-Complex, Macky Gee, Sigma, Pendulum (also electrorock), Sub Focus, Physics, Icicle, Camo & Krooked, Rollz, Chase & Status, Xilent, Modestep, Drumsound & Bassline Smith, DJ Guv, Knife Party, Levela, Wilkinson, Hizzleguy, J Majik & Wickaman.

*Other Genres* A little bit dubstep, trap. Occassionaly some popular music like hardstyle

Artists: Showtek, Inkyz, EZVH

*Other Genres*

*Pop* Occasionally pop, indie pop and synthpop

Artists: Constantly changing, but Grimes, Bjork, Purity Ring, Enya. Birdy, Fenech-Soler, Oscar and the Wolf, Stromae? Florence and the Machine, Adele.. . David Guetta, Major Lazer, Swedish House Mafia, Aviici, Daft Punk .. . As a kid also Lily Allen & The Black Eyed Peas. I also liked Robbie Williams for some reason  But he has one very good song (so catchy). Many artists with 1 song also. Some old pop also like for example R.E.M. & Earth, Wind & Fire

*Rap* Mostly gangstarap

Artists: Eazy-E, 2Pac, Snoop Dogg, Wiz Khalifa, N.W.A., Ice Cube, Kid Cudi, ..

*Flemish or Dutch:* Mostly rap or pop. I also like some "schlagers" occassionaly.

Artist: Slongs Dievanongs, Halve Neuro, Lange Frans, Rupelsoldaten, Gorki

*Rock* Mostly alternative rock, hard rock, grunge, Electrorock

Artists: Huge Nirvana fan, AC/DC, Pink Floyd, Blur, Oasis, Kings of Leon, Arsenal, GOOSE, Tame Impala, The Doors, Django Django, Evanescence, Belle and Sebastian, some singles as well (metallica - nothing else matters), The Black Box Revelation, The Killers, Pixies

*Metal* Synthmetal or heavy metal. Electrometal

Artist: Blue Stahli, Bring Me To The Horizon, Within Temptation, Rammstein

*Reggae & Dub* Reggae roots & dub

Artists: Of course Bob Marley, Barrington Levy, Panda Dub, Pupajim, Brother Culture, Alborosie, Dub Connexion, Radikal Guru, Aba Shanti, Collie Buddz, Eek a Mouse, Peter Tosh, Mahom

*I also like some classic, jazz or country songs*: but i need to be in the mood for it, i don't know much artists, and i liked it most when i'm in a bar. I like jazz bars the most. Also think that i would love reggae bars as well. You can speak to people while they understand you and they talk to you while you can understand them. If there is electronic music playing, i can't understand them and i listen more to music than I talk to the people (because i can't have a deeply conversation with them). I get the feeling that i'm alone while i'm in crowded environment. I don't like it because i start to become afraid of being abandoned too. And believe my friends are/were such assholes that they would leave me and don't care about it. I probably don't have good friends. Did i forget something, hopefully not.

I also like probably everything. Especially when i listen it ten times (because with some songs, you need to listen it many times before you actually like it. With pop you like it the first time, but when you heard it many times, you start to dislike it. Or that's the occassion with me. Pop is also quite a broad genre. I listen atm often to reggae, drum&bass, dub and house. And sometimes rock/pop


----------



## maihxo (Dec 19, 2015)

ESFP

Honestly I will listen to pretty much most things. Unless its annoying! Top of the annoying list has to be Nicki Minaj for me. And I can't stand like screamo music, I had a friend who used to listen to it and it was so painful. Music has a massive effect on me though, I'm attached to it and can't live with out it. I think that's an ESFP thing. I like music I can feel, whether I feel it through the beat or through the lyrics, its kind of a way for me to feel emotion and understand my emotions more. I dance a lot and almost all the time so I like upbeat pop music. But my favourite music is like Indie, Folk, Rock genre. Very chilled out music, the lyrics really mean something and are poetic.


----------



## nblu (Aug 10, 2016)

ISFJ, and not very eclectic tbh.

Late 60s to late 70s progressive rock and all its subgenres (Italian prog, Canterbury scene, krautrock, avant-prog, Rock in Opposition...), psychedelic/space rock, heavy psych, stoner rock and doom metal, jazz fusion, 70s proto-metal.


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm an ENFP and some of my favorite artists are Lauryn Hill, The War on Drugs, Chance the Rapper, Alabama Shakes, Logic, Sufjan Stevans, Kanye West, Tycho, The Black Keys, Portugal. The Man, Fleetwood Mac, Arctic Monkeys, Earl Sweatshirt, Schoolboy Q, James Blake, The Internet, old school Alicia Keys, and modern Beyonce. 

My first loves were r&b and hip-hop, maybe because growing up black in the south it was expected of me, or maybe I was looking for a way to connect with my culture and ethnicity. I started with the contemporary stuff, but by the end of middle school I was well-versed in Motown, funk, disco, soul, and even some doo *** stuff from the 50's and 60's. I loved Stevie Wonder, Ray Charles, Smokey Robinson, Etta James, Aretha Franklin, Donna Summers, Prince, Michael, Luther Vandross Marvin Gaye... all the black royalty, basically. At that same time, I was diving deep into 80's and 90's hip-hop, exploring different artists like TLC and Salt-N-Pepper and Tribe Called Quest and the Sugarhill Gang and Grandmaster Flash, early Jay-Z and Nas. And I of course loved all the contemporary stuff, too, especially Jill Scott and Maxwell and other neo-soul artists. 

In high school, I caught the indie rock bug, and my friends and I would basically listen to coffee house music all around the clock. Think Feist, Death Cab for Cutie, Sufjan Stevens, Bon Iver, all of them. I ended up discovering classic rock and roll at this time, too. I listened to the Beatles for the first time, and looked into the Beach Boys, Bob Dylan, the Doors. This led to me listening to a lot of psychedelic rock that was similar to some of the black artists I listened to from the 70s, and I started listening to progressive rock at this time, too. I think it was around this time that I started listening to Tame Impala, Torro y Moi, and Portugal. The Man, the Smiths, and Belle and Sebastian. Around the end of high school I got really interested in jazz and blues music, both of which I dived deeper into during college. I discovered I loved the vocal stuff, Ella Fitzgerald and Sarah Vaughn and Nat King Cole, and Chet Baker as well as cool and free jazz by artists like Coltrane, Miles Davis, Thelonius Monk, and Bill Evans. In college, I'd become more interested in Brazilian jazz and jazz fusions and jazz that combines with hip-hop. 

In college and years after, I started listening to most of my music on Soundcloud, so my knowledge of individual artist was replaced by a greater variety of sounds and experimentation. I can't even really tell you what I listen to anymore... I think I like synth pop, experimental r&b, ambient, witch house, a bunch of weird stuff. I love learning more about music though, and there's just so much more to explore!


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I am an ISTP. My tastes aren't too open, to be honest. I'm mostly just into different sorts of metal and rock music. Although there are some exceptions, since I like musicals and the occasional pop artist.

My top artists are Scar Symmetry, My Chemical Romance, Korn, Paradise Lost, Slipknot, Disturbed, Nothing More, Insomnium, Machine Head, Volbeat, Eluveitie, Avenged Sevenfold, Claude-Michel Schönberg, Sam Smith, and Within Temptation, just to name a few.


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Morn said:


> You have excellent taste and I fully relate to the last paragraph.
> 
> INTJ, my favourites would be:
> 
> - Alex North (Spartacus, Cleopatra, 2001, Dragonslayer)


Yes!! Alex North was a genius. The opening 60 seconds of Spartacus is evidence enough!!


----------

